# 564                                                      (Closed) 564 turnips



## melco

Thanks all for coming!! Hopefully i get decent prices again soon..

Feel free to stop by, I'll try to use the queue thing on here (never tried it before so, hopefully no issues..)
Will try to be on for the next 3 hrs if I can!
Free to enter!
If you have any wishlist items




__





						wish by melco | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View wish, a list by melco containing 171 items




					villagerdb.com
				



They're always appreciated, but not necessary.

Feel free to pick flowers or anything too, I don't mind. My island is a straight up MESS.


----------



## prissy.orc.wife

Oooh, me please! Though I need a min to get my turnips situated!


----------



## KAYYBE

could I visit?


----------



## Ed_PureLife

May I visit! Need to sell these turnips!


----------



## Skandranon

can i please come?


----------



## ATheBuoy42

May I come please?? I may have a few trips...


----------



## Skandranon

If I can come will need to make 3 trips, I have 2 loads then got some of your list items to come drop off


----------



## Katiehartx

melco said:


> Feel free to stop by, I'll try to use the queue thing on here (never tried it before so, hopefully no issues..)
> Will try to be on for the next 3 hrs if I can!
> Free to enter!
> If you have any wishlist items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish by melco | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
> 
> 
> View wish, a list by melco containing 171 items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> villagerdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're always appreciated, but not necessary.
> 
> Feel free to pick flowers or anything too, I don't mind. My island is a straight up MESS.



Hey there, I am interested in going over there! 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020



melco said:


> Feel free to stop by, I'll try to use the queue thing on here (never tried it before so, hopefully no issues..)
> Will try to be on for the next 3 hrs if I can!
> Free to enter!
> If you have any wishlist items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish by melco | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
> 
> 
> View wish, a list by melco containing 171 items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> villagerdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're always appreciated, but not necessary.
> 
> Feel free to pick flowers or anything too, I don't mind. My island is a straight up MESS.


Probably will be making a few stops today, if that is ok to do  Got alot of turnips


----------



## Pcitygirl323

Can I come?


----------



## Isla Cercia

melco said:


> Feel free to stop by, I'll try to use the queue thing on here (never tried it before so, hopefully no issues..)
> Will try to be on for the next 3 hrs if I can!
> Free to enter!
> If you have any wishlist items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish by melco | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
> 
> 
> View wish, a list by melco containing 171 items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> villagerdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're always appreciated, but not necessary.
> 
> Feel free to pick flowers or anything too, I don't mind. My island is a straight up MESS.



may i please stop by..


----------



## Skandranon

thank you for letting me come. I finally finished the achievement and can ignore the turnips in this game


----------



## Katiehartx

Sorry internet timed out on me!


----------



## anneek

id love to come by! if youre still doing this could i make two trips?


----------



## melco

1 hour left! Thanks all for your patience and kindness...


----------



## Isla Cercia

Isla Cercia said:


> may i please stop by..


Where would you like me to leave you some gifts?


----------



## melco

Isla Cercia said:


> Where would you like me to leave you some gifts?


Oh, you can put anything in front of the plaza. Thank you very kindly!!


----------

